# did anybody hear the good news?



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

It seems this is going to be my third time out plowing this season. Basically one storm per month. That means after this weekend next time will be mid March. I love New England!!! I have a new strategy. I am going to scream so loud and I am going to make Mother Nature mad :realmad: so she will dump a huge snow storm for the weekend. Did I hear a Noreastern?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*plowable snow!!!!!!!!!*

I'm hearing words like moderate and accumulating, we like those words! payup


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

SHHHHHHHH. Don't Scare It Away!


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I just heard they are calling 6"+ on the coast. :yow!:


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

When I was outside having my coffee I saw the sign.
There were three squirrel's standing on the lawn and they were all getting nuts! 

Jason


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

sir spaniourd said:


> I just heard they are calling 6"+ on the coast. :yow!:


Where did you here this???


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

It will be a coastal storm the I 95 corridor will get hit hardpayup


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm 2.5 miles inland from 95


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I heard 6"+ this morning the 3"+ this afternoon. We'll just have to wait and see!!


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

Heck, Im gonna have to test all stuff again now to make sure it all still works.

Go Figure.


----------



## jeff45 (Jan 28, 2006)

im getting up to 12, that meens bobcat for me


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks like the real thing


----------

